# Trade Rating System has been Implemented



## Gizmo (19/10/14)

The trading system only currently works on all classified threads.

Once a deal has gone through please close the thread.

Please see images below:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## ShaneW (19/10/14)

I thought I was bad with opening multiple tabs but you take the cake. Lol 

Nice feature!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (19/10/14)

Thanks, very useful. 
Just tried it, but get an error message?


----------



## hands (19/10/14)

i also get a error message when trying to add feedback


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/10/14)

@Gizmo the system is working fine for me. If others are battling then maybe a permissions issue?


----------



## Andre (22/10/14)

Still not working? Please help @Gizmo, @Rob Fisher et al.


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/10/14)

Andre said:


> Still not working? Please help @Gizmo, @Rob Fisher et al.



Only @Gizmo can help with this one I'm afraid.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (22/10/14)

Can anyone tell me what the error message is?


----------



## Andre (22/10/14)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (3/11/14)

Still no news on this front?


----------



## Alex (3/11/14)

Andre said:


> Still no news on this front?


I think @Gizmo will need to look at this one.


----------



## ET (3/11/14)

yup, calling @Gizmo


----------



## Gizmo (3/11/14)

Try again please sir.


----------



## Andre (3/11/14)

Thanks for looking at this. Tried again. Same error message.


----------



## Gizmo (3/11/14)

I will contact the developer, Thanks for the feedback.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (17/11/14)

Just saw that @Oupa got a rating, so tried again. Now get this error:


----------



## Marzuq (17/11/14)

Andre said:


> Just saw that @Oupa got a rating, so tried again. Now get this error:



I've used the trade rating and it worked first time for me


----------



## Andre (17/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> I've used the trade rating and it worked first time for me


Yes, for a vendor. Read the error message above.


----------



## Marzuq (17/11/14)

Andre said:


> Yes, for a vendor. Read the error message above.



apologies @Andre speed reading while vaping clearly not working in my favor.
i retract my previous statement


----------

